# Buffing Difficult Angles on the Side of A Vehicle



## Junkman2008

In this 40-minute video, I discuss and show my technique for buffing complex curves and angles on the side of a vehicle. I discuss and show how to negotiate the various angles, dips and curves that you may encounter. The thing that I stress in this video is that you have to constantly pay attention to what the polisher is doing when you are working on areas like this. The sound of the polisher will constantly be changing (or talking to you as I call it), which gives you clues on how to proceed. It is this "talking" that the polisher is doing that will be your clue as to how much pressure to use and how to angle the polisher while buffing.

There is a LOT of watching that you need to do as I am working the polisher. Notice how I don't necessarily use a cross-hitch pattern of buffing like I would on a flat and open surface. Notice that I tend to use short buffing strokes in the dips. Notice that the pad NEVER stops rotating, which will happen if you apply too much pressure. You ALWAYS want the pad to rotate or the effectiveness of the machine will be greatly diminished. Watch and pay attention while learning!

Products and equipment used:

Orange 6" Hex-Logic pad (for a novice, a 5.5" Hex-Logic pad is a MUCH better, easier to use and preferred option).

Optimum Compound II

Porter-Cable 7424XP orbital sander (or polisher if you want to call it that)

16 x 24 Eagle Edgeless Blue Super Plus Microfiber Towel

Enjoy! 

The Junkman


----------



## Crafoo

This'll give me something to watch when I get home later.

Love your videos dude :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

I think that you will find this useful. Thanks for watching.


----------



## cossiecol

Good to see another video  thought you might have given it a rest


----------



## dreamtheater

Cheers.... I learnt from you how to use my DA polisher do more tips are always welcome


----------



## Junkman2008

cossiecol said:


> Good to see another video  thought you might have given it a rest


Nahhh... I started chasing more women. I only have so many good years left.


----------



## Crafoo

Junkman2008 said:


> Nahhh... I started chasing more women. I only have so many good years left.


You mean the women don't chase the junkman? What is wrong with these females man!!


----------



## muzzer

Bookmarked for tomorrow morning after i get home from work, it was your novice guide that gave me the confidence to buy and use a DA so this should be just as helpfull :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38

Thanks for another informative video.


----------



## Junkman2008

Crafoo said:


> You mean the women don't chase the junkman? What is wrong with these females man!!


In my case, they're getting smart!


----------



## VAG-hag

Awesome stuff. Something I was hoping you would cover as I've watched your other vids countless times.

Btw thank you for taking the time to share your experience, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thank you for watching.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

GREAT!! I have repeatedly watched your videos which I think are the dogs doobries!
Gonna watch this later this evening. Thanks Junkman for the time and effort involved in showing us how you do things ..... in such great detail.


----------



## Junkman2008

You're in for a treat Cy.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Another very informative and well educated video, cheers my man. :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks mate.


----------



## Crafoo

Just watched this.

Another great video, I love how well you describe what you're doing and the fact you don't "fake the funk".

I'm looking forward to the next "Brutha in his garage production" :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Crafoo, a brutha' is in his garage right now.


----------



## Junkman2008

I accidentally deleted this video from my channel and had to recreate it again. I have done that but I have updated the video with annotations, which makes it a completely different video. So if you watched it before, it's a bit different from the original with the annotations added. Enjoy. :buffer:


----------

